# College Essays and Learning Disabilities.



## ujellyfish (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys are all about psychology and personality stuff so I figured you might have some advice.

I'm about to send in my application to several schools (UCLA, UC Berkeley, UC Irvine, UC Davis, UC Santa Cruz) to major in math. I have a 3.79 (hopefully 3.8 after this quarter) GPA and I'm tutoring in math and english at my community college and the secretary of the science and engineering club at foothill. I'll have all my GE done once I take an art class and I should have all my major-specifics done by the end of winter quarter. I'm almost done filling out the application. The only thing left is the college essay.

So here is my dilemma. The defining strength and weakness for me is my learning disability. I was diagnosed late into my school career and I'm classified as "gifted LD" which means that while I do have a learning disability, I managed to get by for a long time without needing to get tested for it.
I feel like this would be a good topic for my essay because it could show me overcoming a great obstacle and I could talk about my experiences tutoring for the learning disability division at my college, and whatnot.
The only thing is, I don't want to disclose this information if the school board looks to weed out learning disability students. I mean, I don't think they would and it wouldn't be fair or probably legal, but I could see not wanting to deal with having to give someone accommodations.

Thoughts?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I wouldnt sweat it, as schools are looking for students who are determined and who will succeed( like you). They are also looking for diversity in the student body. I see at as an asset not a liability.


----------



## Mustang (Oct 24, 2012)

A college is not legally allowed to discriminate against learning disabilities during the admissions process, and in fact if you meet qualifications they're required to provide you with the necessary accommodations. This is not something to worry about; definitely turn it into a strength!


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

In addition to schools legally not being allowed to discriminate, many universities (pretty much every reputable university that I've ever heard of) have a lot of resources for students with learning disabilities, and will do everything they can to assist all students. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## PhatVince (Sep 26, 2012)

It's definitely an asset.


----------



## ujellyfish (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words everybody! That's what I thought too but I wasn't sure that was the general consensus.


----------

